# B&Q sell glass



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

as above or homebase etc, went to my local glazer and has shut down and now a nursery, struggling to find anybody local.
so seeing if any of the larger outlets sell it?
after plane sheets cut it myself.


----------



## rob9509 (Dec 21, 2008)

elrond said:


> as above or homebase etc, went to my local glazer and has shut down and now a nursery, struggling to find anybody local.
> so seeing if any of the larger outlets sell it?
> after plane sheets cut it myself.


 what about a local glazing firm???


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

As far as im aware B&Q dont yet stock glass, u wud still need to check out local glazing firms


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks for replys, having a look round tomz, struggling to find any, used to be loads, but all gone now.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

how bout trying ur local window supply company, they may have some old windows they dont need, all u wud then need is a glass cutter and away u go!


----------

